# My Newest Octo Knife . . .



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

My 3rd Molokai arrived in the mail today (miraculously - more on that later).Kaiser thought some sunlit images might be in order.


























Beautiful knife Tom - I am stabilizing some stuff and will have some things to show in a day or 3.

On the shipping Tom, I advise being more careful with your packaging. I was lucky to get this knife. When the mail lady delivered it today she said to ask you to use tape in the future lol. When she got the box, it was in a bag and the a note from up the line said the flip box had come open and the knife had fallen out on the floor. Luckily it was an honest employee or at least one that didn't need a beautiful custom knife. Also there was not much packing paper in there but I assume most of it had also fallen out. I lucked out this time but I'd hate to see you and your customer lose a knife in transit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2016)

Beautiful blade!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

The glue on the new flat rate boxes must a been made by a company that never made glue before- it stinks- some of it will not even stick to itself. I buy packing tape by the carton- if mine come open it is because they drove over it....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah I'm with you on that Mike. This box was not a postal box though and had no adhesive or tape anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

ps nice knife- better watch it- the dog thinks it looks delicious.....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Kaiser thnks everything is food.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2016)

That is one beautiful knife and one handsome pup! Both are full of character and I would take either or both off your hands given a chance...

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 25, 2016)

Another gorgeous knife. Good luck to the new owner.


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2016)

Tom sure knows what he's doing, gorgeous knife

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 25, 2016)

Glad you like it Kevin. I am sure that I put the knife in small box then put the small box in yellow bigger post office box, and stuff t around with packing paper. I always double box my knives, problem is the custom office open my boxes to check for content, and I have to rely on their expertise to put it like it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 25, 2016)

I have to assure everyone that this is the first time I had a problem with packaging, or delivery of my knives. I sent forty or so knives to US and hope this does not mess up my sales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 26, 2016)

Molokai said:


> I have to assure everyone that this is the first time I had a problem with packaging, or delivery of my knives. I sent forty or so knives to US and hope this does not mess up my sales.




Mine arrived packed up tight and full of stuffing


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 4, 2016)

First off Kevin that is a beautiful knife! I cringed when I saw the puppy's face so close to the blade though because my two from Tomislav are sharp as hell and could just see him licking that blade! Beautiful pup as well! Is he an Aussie?

I have purchased two knives from Tomislav and both arrived exactly as he described, yellow box, tapped completely and double boxed. Both beautiful knives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice, you keep going and your going to turn into a collector!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Very nice, you keep going and your going to turn into a collector!



I have 4 Satterfields, 3 Molokai's, and 2 Flynts. Methinks I need to find a way to get another Flynt . . . .


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have 4 Satterfields, 3 Molokai's, and 2 Flynts. Methinks I need to find a way to get another Flynt . . . .


We can probably work something out but you have to promise to use it.


----------

